# The scoop on Kentucky 31 Tall Fescue



## Guest (Jul 3, 2019)

A picture is worth a thousand words. In 2016 I lived in a rural community and bought the local popular grass seed, which was a blend with mostly KY31. I think I paid $30-40 for a 50lb bag. Moved a couple years later keeping the huge bag of grass seed and because I was ignorant at the time and cheaper than most I threw down some KY31 seed at the new house and hoped for the best. I remember being in the store seeing guys pay $100+ for grass seed and thought they were idiots, when this seed advertised better drought and disease tolerance, before I was a LCN the notion of extra work on the lawn was ridiculous. Now I have come to learn I was the idiot.









Brief history - "In 1931 Dr E.N. Fergus of the University of Kentucky visited the W.M Suiter Farm in Menifee County, Kentucky. While he was on the Suiter Farm, Dr Fergus observed a tall fescue ecotype growing on a mountainside pasture. Being impressed with what he saw, Fergus collected seed from the patch. Subsequently the collected seed was distributed and tested at several locations in Kentucky. The results from these test plots were promising and this led to the release of 'Kentucky 31' in 1943. (The "31" in the variety name refers to the year the plant was discovered.)

Read more at: https://polk.ces.ncsu.edu/kentucky-31-tall-fescue/" 
https://polk.ces.ncsu.edu/kentucky-31-tall-fescue/





Pete compares TTTF to KY31

A few of my thoughts - it clumps more than any other fescue you have seen, it is wider bladed than any other fescue you have seen, it is more light/lime green than any other fescue you have seen, contrary to popular report it does heat stress (I see my whole lawn getting lighter even the ky31 parts), it is the most fungus prone grass I know of because even with a sharp blade it is tought to cut and tears. My lawn has no fungus problems aside from some obvious fungus issues on these wide KY31 leaf blades. It does have a crazy thick stolon and I probably would agree it is the most drought tolerant fescue, just look at how massive the plant is. That said, don't fool yourself into thinking this grass type has amazing disease resistance.....it doesn't even with a sharp blade. The color and leaf texture is clearly inferior and overall recommend avoiding.

(threw this post together in a rush while putting to bed my 3 yo, hope it was ok to read)


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2019)

Mostly kidding here, but I think LCN should get a KY31 test plot. It is a cool-season grass I think could live in Florida. As another observation - I think the only way to cut this cleanly would be to reel mow it LOL.

one other interesting tidbit, apparently it is a bad grazing grass as well (would love to see someone here write on this subject for all grass types, would be cool)

Contributing to the hardiness of the plant, tall fescue usually contains an endophyte, which is a type of fungus that lives symbiotically inside of the plant. The endophyte produces chemical toxins, called ergot alkaloids (ergovaline is the predominant compound), which make the grass less palatable than many cool season grasses, for both insects and grazing livestock.
https://www.drovers.com/article/ky-31-fescue-not-cattlemans-dream-forage-0


----------



## Ylli (Sep 24, 2018)

macdawg said:


> ergot alkaloids


Don't those cause hallucinations? -- like LSD?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2019)

Maybe LOL. It is a central nervous system toxin. Ergotism occurred in Ethiopia in 1978, effects were gangrene and loss of limbs. Ergotism occurred in 1975 in India with symptoms of giddiness, nausea, vomiting.

The main point I thought was interesting was that this thick and drought resistant cultivated grass type is actually toxic to cows and has little to no purpose in a home lawn.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

If you don't have irrigation k31 is a champ. It stays green pretty much all summer. Not the most attractive turf due to the wide blades but it has its uses.


----------

